# Looking for a DURABLE heat activated (iron-on) fabric glue. Please help :)



## AnonBri (Jun 20, 2012)

I have a small business that makes patches. We put the designs onto velcro with a heat press and heat activated glue. 

So far the most durable glue we've been able to find is called "heat-n-bond ultra" and is available at Wal-Mart. It's a double sided heat activated glue.

It is relatively durable but if you wash it, it will come up. I'm looking for something that can withstand washing so it's long-term durability is better.

I think velcro with iron-on glue already on it would be better -- but we can't find any iron-on velcro bigger then 2 inches wide, and we need it to be 6 inches wide. If you know where we can find some that would be appreciated.

Any reccomendations for fabric glue?

Thanks a lot


----------



## SweetExpression (Apr 22, 2009)

Check out Stahl's thermo-adhesive:

Thermo-Adhesive Material | Stahls

It can be used for applique. I've used it for foil applications. They may send you a sample so you can try it out.


----------

